# Simrad gps not working



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

Also it has done a factory reset on its own and I lost all my tracks.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

My 2020 Lowrance 9 inch hds carbon took a dump. Called customer service they said they would diagnose it...but most likely an "internal" problem and would cost $800 to fix....they are $800 new.
I went and bought the 12 inch at Bass Pro. For $1200.
Hope you gave better luck


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Mfresh0331 said:


> Also it has done a factory reset on its own and I lost all my tracks.


Is it console mounted? If it is it may be overheating and that will cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

Wow sorry to hear that. Hoping that is not what needs to be done.


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

loogie its a tiller, so just mounted on a grab bar.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have had my Go7 for 5 years and it does seem to take a few minutes to find the GPS but it always comes around. I have never had it not. I would call customer service and maybe there is a setting that you accidently changed.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

My totally at random guess is an internal issue. Might get some love from Simrad tech support but it will most likely require you sending it in. You might try hooking up an external antenna but if it has power cycled itself, I'm not confident in a cheap or fast fix.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I had a Nss 7 that finally required a restart each time to pick up satellites. Gave it away.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Try doing a software update with a SIM card. Myself and a friend had this happen a few years ago and that fixed it. Upload the update from SimRad’s site.


----------



## Mfresh0331 (9 mo ago)

Thank you guys. I will mess with it tomorrow and let you know how it turns out.


----------

